# 3020 diesel blow by



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

We've had our 1965 3020 diesel for several years now and its been great but has always had some blow by. You could always see the white smoke if you had the tractor sitting just right witht the sun coming out the tube. Well a few years ago we had motor gone through and now has 900 hours or so on motor. Even after the rebuild has some blow by and even drips a little spot of oil out the tube. Tractors starts great and runs great smokes just a little not bad out the muffler. Just wondered if the oil dripping out the tube will be an issue? Thanks


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Normal


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup, normal. My 2010 5105M Deere has had a little blow-by and a wet crankcase breather hose since it was new, it has 3000 hrs on it now and is running great.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good deal. I didn't think it was bad but never hurts to get some opinions. Thanks


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I've never owned a tractor that didn't have some blowby.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe what you're seeing is not blowby, as in bad rings, but wet stacking caused by unburnt fuel going into the exhaust. It is normal, however, it is undesired and can cause engine damage - google wet stacking. On diesel generators (military ones I've been around) some have electric resistive load banks built in that automatically come on when the load is light or non present to keep the engine under load and prevent wet stacking. IMHO, good idea to put the tractor under a load from time to time to bring it up to temperature and burn/blow out the unburnt fuel.

Good luck,
Bill


----------

